# Need a little help in reference too equipment for NFAA Bowhunter Freestyle



## MK257

Hello everyone,

NFAA Bowhunter Freestyle is fairly new to me, and I am looking for some help on what sights are and are not legal to use.

I generally shoot Freestyle, but am looking to try something new. I was considering a HHA Optimizer sight, however before I invest the money into a sight I want to be absolutely certain it is legal in NFAA Bowhunter Freestyle devisions. I understand most casual NFAA tournaments are not as strict on these rules, but I am shooting in Louisville this year, and don't want any hassles when I get there.

I have read the rules and have done several searches, but can't put my finger on the exact answer I am looking for. I know you can't "move" your sight once you have shot your first scoring arrow, but am confused on what they consider moveable and no moveable pins.

Thanks for your time,

Matt


----------



## Daniel Boone

Matt IMO that sight should be legal.

Most are shooting moveable freestyle sights without lens such as I do. You certianly cant move any sight in this class once tournament starts.

DB


----------



## MK257

DB,

I appreciate the answer. When you say free style sights, your talking like a Sur-Loc Supreme without a lens in the sight housing? Who makes a sight similar to this? I wondered about that!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

You can use any sight for Bowhunter class but you can't have a lens and once it starts, you can't adjust it.

So you can use a Sure Loc Supreme sight in Bowhunter class, have seen many do it. Just remove the lens and don't touch the adjustments during your round! :thumb:

Just make sure your stabilizer is 12" long in front too and you are allowed to run a back-bar if you choose too.

Good luck and most of all, have fun!


----------



## Mestang99

Why use a movable sight you can't move? I use an Axcel Armortech with 5 pins. Completely legal as it only has 5 fixed pins, no questions asked and it is micro adjustable in all axises. The optimizer can be put into question as it is a movable/slider style sight. Would you set it at 25 yards and leave it for the whole round?


----------



## jesselou

i use a hha last year and this year


----------



## Daniel Boone

Here my bowhunter freestyle set up.

Hoping to make indoor nationals this year.

Single pin in scope housing just more accurate for me. 

You can use a lighted pin like LP.


Been awhile for me. Has there been any rules changes on length of backbar? Heard something about NFAA adressing this.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

MK257 said:


> DB,
> 
> I appreciate the answer. When you say free style sights, your talking like a Sur-Loc Supreme without a lens in the sight housing? Who makes a sight similar to this? I wondered about that!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



HHA are good sights. I perfer CBE sights and scopes. Sureloc supreme is good sight as well.
DB


----------



## jesselou

far as i know it does not matter how long the back bar is


----------



## Daniel Boone

jesselou said:


> far as i know it does not matter how long the back bar is


Thanks!
DB


----------



## MK257

Mestang99, I abosuletly would use a moveable sight and not touch it. Isn't that half the challenge and fun?

To the best of my knowledge there is no restriction on back bar length.

You can use a clarifier as well correct? I am not looking to manipulate the sight rules, just trying to figure out which set up is most accurate for me..And also trying to save some coin, hence using my Sur-Loc vs buying a brand new sight.

DB, what sight is that? I have a super scope, and need to replace that with a single pin housing. Thank you!


----------



## MK257

Thanks again guys for all the help! Indoor nationals should be a blast!


----------



## Daniel Boone

MK257 said:


> Thanks again guys for all the help! Indoor nationals should be a blast!


Here a picture of my scope for BHFS

My coach is a legend of indoor and he loves the Blue fiber on LP light and shoots it for ever thing and actually shoot 300 60X with it at indoor nationals at age 69. Impressive to say the least.

I currently have a Black dot glued to my fiber.

One question I might add there could be something in the rules about the LP light attached to scope. One may need to attach to sight and keep off the scope housing. Which is not hard at all. Ill get a ruling about this.


----------



## Daniel Boone

MK257 said:


> Mestang99, I abosuletly would use a moveable sight and not touch it. Isn't that half the challenge and fun?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge there is no restriction on back bar length.
> 
> You can use a clarifier as well correct? I am not looking to manipulate the sight rules, just trying to figure out which set up is most accurate for me..And also trying to save some coin, hence using my Sur-Loc vs buying a brand new sight.
> 
> DB, what sight is that? I have a super scope, and need to replace that with a single pin housing. Thank you!


I super scope very easy to go to a hobby lobby and get a bobby pin that round on top and make an up pin. Bout Chris Berry actually uses this type of set up, he actually has a touch of green in the middle of black pin. I once took a picture of it.

My sight is a CBE, all I have ever used. Its a Qaud. I have a 3d light as well. 

CBE Tek Target great as well.
DB


----------



## ishi924

Daniel Boone said:


> I super scope very easy to go to a hobby lobby and get a bobby pin that round on top and make an up pin. Bout Chris Berry actually uses this type of set up, he actually has a touch of green in the middle of black pin. I once took a picture of it.
> 
> My sight is a CBE, all I have ever used. Its a Qaud. I have a 3d light as well.
> 
> CBE Tek Target great as well.
> DB


I looked it up it says nothing about lighted pin. cant have a lense or any other marks inside pin housing or bubble,{ level }

so i believe its legal


----------



## MK257

Interesting, thanks guys, I'm a Tool and Die Maker by trade. I might make myself a housing and pin set up for NFAA BHFS. Will keep you posted as I go!


----------



## Dennis.Nicholson

MK, HHA makes a housing and up pin mounted on a threaded rod that can be used on a Sure loc sight. just like any other scope and rod you purchase. they come with 3 feet of fiber wrapped around the outside with a sliding cover to control the brightness of the pin. they call this a" Rheostat". bacically can be used on any sight that excepts a scope and rod assembly.


----------



## rogersaddler

MK257 said:


> Mestang99, I abosuletly would use a moveable sight and not touch it. Isn't that half the challenge and fun?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge there is no restriction on back bar length.
> 
> You can use a clarifier as well correct? I am not looking to manipulate the sight rules, just trying to figure out which set up is most accurate for me..And also trying to save some coin, hence using my Sur-Loc vs buying a brand new sight.
> 
> DB, what sight is that? I have a super scope, and need to replace that with a single pin housing. Thank you!


You can not use a clarifer peep in BHFS' I use a cbe movable sight with a straight pin. The reason I use a movable sight is you can move your sight during the practice ends I want some that I can quickly move without taking out the allen wrenches


----------



## rogersaddler

Sorry I guess I should check the rules again they keep changing them in BHFS. At times I wish they would go back to some of old rules they had about 10 years ago


----------



## ontarget7

rogersaddler said:


> You can not use a clarifer peep in BHFS' I use a cbe movable sight with a straight pin. The reason I use a movable sight is you can move your sight during the practice ends I want some that I can quickly move without taking out the allen wrenches


I thought you could use a clarifier/verifier in your peep as long as your scope did not have a lens.


----------



## 2fingers

A clarifier/verifier is no different than glasses. I believe they are legal.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Let me see if you guys are agreeing.

You can move your sight in BHFS during practice rounds? Is this correct?

DB


----------



## shawn_in_MA

Daniel Boone said:


> Let me see if you guys are agreeing.
> 
> You can move your sight in BHFS during practice rounds? Is this correct?
> 
> DB


Yes. You cannot move your sight once scoring starts.


----------



## Daniel Boone

shawn_in_MA said:


> Yes. You cannot move your sight once scoring starts.


Cool, that is a good thing. Often just a little lighting change can make you off.

DB


----------



## jesselou

you can use a verifier,in bhfs its not aginst the rules


----------



## xring1

go to the NFAA web site and look up the rules so there is no question


----------



## field14

Clarifier/verifier are legal. However, you are not allowed any type of "lens" in the pin housing, even if it is clear plastic with zero magnification. No lenses, 'up front'.

Once scoring begins you may not move or adjust the sight or pins, or move the peep sight, limb bolts, or change arrow sizes/types for any reason whatsoever.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## 893301

jesselou said:


> i use a hha last year and this year


Is it still legal as of 2021??


----------



## MeArrow

Yes as long as you don't move the pin after the competition starts

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------

